# I'm going to decorate my Soffit!!



## Denise1952 (Feb 4, 2016)

LOL!  I wasn't sure what that area is called between the top cupboards, and ceiling of my kitchen.  So good ole Yahoo (I actually Yahoo now, not Google, I get way better pictures) guided me again

Here is just one idea, although I won't be using kitchen, built-in lighting.  I will show you what I want by listing what I'll use (in the next post here)  Feedback/ideas sooooooo welcome!!:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 4, 2016)

Ok, this is my soffit now, I so hope I can find some things to get started on it.  I look around and want to decorate ALL I see, but budgeting budgeting, and more budgeting, lol  But I'll get there  I need to have things to do in retirement anyway!! What's the hurry right

Here are a few things from Michael's Crafts and Art Supplies.  Probably can't afford them all but wanted to give you an idea what I'd like to do if possible

Weeds, or I should say vines (this is way to think but I like the color. I would weave it in and out of whatever I decide will be sort of a theme.  I'd somehow mix the lighting below, into this:





Fairy lighting, amber:

Love amber rather than white, my place is solid white, so I need lots of color!





I want to collect light-weight things, easy to get down, and clean etc.  Maybe some things like this theme:

There's a bunch of different knic knacs like these, just for one idea for a them


----------



## jujube (Feb 4, 2016)

I REALLY like the lighted wreath.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 4, 2016)

Except what I want to do is get the vines they made the wreath from, and string them out along the soffit, and in and out of the little houses (or whatever I find for a sort of theme).  I do love the wreath, and may consider making one for Christmas!!


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2016)

If you post a picture of your kitchen Denise perhaps we can all have a look and see what might work!!


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 4, 2016)

I used to have a kitchen with such a space and had such fun decorating it...basically with odds and ends from garage sales. Then I made the mistake of putting two Lladro figures up there. Beautiful and very expensive...up there they would be safe...
...until Stumpy the cat decided to explore. I had to glue back one head and one foot. So reminder to anyone with curious kitties...use strong double-sided tape on the bottom of anything fragile.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 4, 2016)

Denise, I love the idea of the lights. I use to collect chickens and Rooster and Roses dinnerware. I displayed the whole set on the top of my cabinets. Most everyone liked it, but as the years went by cleaning became next to impossible. I use to stand on the counter top and take each piece down and wash it. Now my knees won't let me. I replaced everything with vines and baskets, which I can pull down easily and clean. Just a reminder to remember the cleaning aspect of your endeavor. I can't wait to see the outcome. I'm sure it will be beautiful.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 4, 2016)

hollydolly said:


> If you post a picture of your kitchen Denise perhaps we can all have a look and see what might work!!


 

I did Holly  Just that ceiling/soffit part of my kitchen, the one that looks so bland, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 4, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Denise, I love the idea of the lights. I use to collect chickens and Rooster and Roses dinnerware. I displayed the whole set on the top of my cabinets. Most everyone liked it, but as the years went by cleaning became next to impossible. I use to stand on the counter top and take each piece down and wash it. Now my knees won't let me. I replaced everything with vines and baskets, which I can pull down easily and clean. Just a reminder to remember the cleaning aspect of your endeavor. I can't wait to see the outcome. I'm sure it will be beautiful.



I am thinking about the cleaning part for sure Ruth  Nice my landlord/maintenance guys have a great step-stool I can use. but I will be sure to take pics  I want so much here and there, but have to be patient.  A little chunk at a time  I love the vine thing and lights.  I was thinking a little house like one of those, cabin looking items, and maybe a light-house too.  Just depends what I can scrounge around town and find


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 4, 2016)

Oh sorry Holly, thought I posted that dern pic, here tis:


----------



## Linda (Feb 4, 2016)

Nice Denise, It looks like you've got a great area to work with.  I want to see a pic when you are finished.  Since I live in California I don't put anything heavy up high.  So I'd never put up those cups and saucers like in that first kitchen.  I've been here about 35 years and have only been in one or 2 tiny EQs but I know one could come any day.  If you do put anything heavy up I recommend museum paste.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 5, 2016)

I won't put tiny stuff up because I can't see it well enough, lol!!  What's EQ sweetie?  I'm sorry if I missed, or forgot something, LOL!!

I think the bigger stuff will be it, but just chompin at the bit to get started, have to wait, wait wait, LOL!!


----------



## Linda (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm sorry Denise, sometimes I forget that everyone doesn't know what my abbreviations mean.  EQ is earthquake.  If you put something heavy up high you might want to put museum paste under it (it's pretty easy to get it off when you want to) so it won't come lose and fall in an earthquake.  Unless it's a big EQ of course.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 5, 2016)

Climbing up to get anything thing down from there, even if it's just a yearly cleaning, is a big pain in my house.  I've put less and less on top of my high cabinets over the years.  Some fake plants, this fish which I really like, and the cabinet above the fridge only has my big and little matching crock pots.  My cat likes to jump up there too sometimes.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 5, 2016)

I use the above my kitchen cupboard space to store things I never use but don't want to throw out -- vases, extra pots, etc.  If I want to get them, I have to climb up on a stepladder.  I like the extra storage.

That is a great looking fish, SB, and looks great up there.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 6, 2016)

Linda said:


> I'm sorry Denise, sometimes I forget that everyone doesn't know what my abbreviations mean.  EQ is earthquake.  If you put something heavy up high you might want to put museum paste under it (it's pretty easy to get it off when you want to) so it won't come lose and fall in an earthquake.  Unless it's a big EQ of course.



Oh man, I have actually felt 2 eq's since I've been down here in CA!! Now I'll know, LOL  The paste is a good idea, yes!! Especially because that Linda.  Hmm, I will have to plan my soffit well me thinks, huggers, denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 6, 2016)

Oh I love that SB!! That is yours I'm sure, your house I mean, great taste and love how that "tall" cabinet looks, wow.  Is that an armoire?? I'm not really good at names of some furniture, but thinking like an antique closet maybe??


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 6, 2016)

Denise1952 said:


> Oh I love that SB!! That is yours I'm sure, your house I mean, great taste and love how that "tall" cabinet looks, wow.  Is that an armoire?? I'm not really good at names of some furniture, but thinking like an antique closet maybe??



It's my kitchen Denise, it's not a tall cabinet at all, just the higher ones over the stove and counters.  This picture shows the bottom of the next one over, so you see it's not really big.  The finish on the cabinets when we bought the house many moons ago was really bad.  Hubby just stripped the cabinets and put a wood stain over them, that probably makes it look antique.  I don't love the dark result, but will probably live with it, no biggie.  I'm not too fussy really about the house decorations or such things, comfy is most important to us.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 6, 2016)

SB, I like your fish on the tall cabinet better than my turkey on top of my fridge.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 6, 2016)

Thanks for the tip, I had never heard of museum paste before. Something worth investigating, just for the pieces that are special. Fortunately we don't have to worry about EQ's only big clumsy cats.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 6, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> It's my kitchen Denise, it's not a tall cabinet at all, just the higher ones over the stove and counters.  This picture shows the bottom of the next one over, so you see it's not really big.  The finish on the cabinets when we bought the house many moons ago was really bad.  Hubby just stripped the cabinets and put a wood stain over them, that probably makes it look antique.  I don't love the dark result, but will probably live with it, no biggie.  I'm not too fussy really about the house decorations or such things, comfy is most important to us.
> 
> View attachment 26588



What a darling baby, hadn't seen his pic for a long time  I know what you mean about "too" dark.  With my place is about to "light" lol, so I will add some color to these cheap pieces I'm coming up with, and other decor


----------

